# Aston Martin 1:8 scale built-up model (James Bond)



## grandb3rry (31 Jan 2011)

After seeing this one in TV advert I decided to subscribe. Love this kind of stuff and cars too! Has anyone seen this or is planning to collect pieces?

I'v got to admit, this must be a very fine piece of the model once finished. 1:8 scale is huge and combined that it's filled with James Bond gadgets, makes me want it even more   

More info here:
http://www.007db5.com/
http://www.ajb007.co.uk/topic/34859/ge-fabbri-18-scale-am-db5-kit/

Comments and opinions are welcome!


----------



## Gill (31 Jan 2011)

It Is a Nice Model, but a total cost of neary £600 is not worth it.


----------



## grandb3rry (31 Jan 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> It Is a Nice Model, but a total cost of neary £600 is not worth it.



Yeah you think it is a hell of a lot of money and it's kinda is...I completely share your point, but..but.. like Pocher which was 1st class kit model producer. When people started assembling the kits a lot of pieces didn't fit together, a lot were missing...then along came newer Pocher model like Pocher Ferrari Testarossa 1:8, which needless to say looks horrendous! If one adds a trans-kit, which adds more detail and quality then it is a different matter.
I questioned the quality of this model, until I got first three issues, I'm very well pleased with quality and to be honest it exceeded my expectations. And to think that it will feature a full list of operable gadgets! Oohh! What a piece!
It will be worth a lot more in future! And sure is/will be a great centre piece!

If you folks think about it this way, Top Gear magazine which costs nearly 4 quid at most times and contains no free gifts...OK sometimes it does contain a DVD or whatever...it is 4 quid...I'm sure it is a monthly magazine, so what it is still a good point! A lot of us spend a fortune on different magazines without even noticing a total cost in the end it rakes up. I get this weekly and I sure pay a lot but I get a reward...well will get a final reward so to speak.    When I get all the pieces I will dedicate one day to having this one assembled. Then put it in glass display, light up the front-tale and rear-tale lights, sit back and enjoy 
There are no other Aston Martin (James Bond edition) in 1:8 scale available for this price, unless you're willing to shell out thousands.

In the end I will not loose my money with this investment I only park my fortune with this piece, then who knows..as time will go by the selling price will only increase!

These thoughts make it a little easier for me to part with my cash. And thanks God that I have such an understanding girlfriend!    

One thing I am worried though is that if they stop half-way  But then again GE Fabbri report that they seen a huge interest in this model so fingers crossed!

All above said is entirely my personal opinion, so nothing should be taken personally.


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jan 2011)

Keep us posted on progress  does look like a nice model once built 

Sam


----------



## grandb3rry (1 Feb 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Keep us posted on progress  does look like a nice model once built
> 
> Sam



Sure thing, will do!


----------

